# Bye, Bye Donald



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mr Cherry just got canned from Sportsnet who owns Rogers. What will happen to Coaches Corner?

Sportsnet cuts ties with Don Cherry over 'divisive remarks' | CBC Sports

*Sportsnet cuts ties with Don Cherry over 'divisive remarks'*
*Social Sharing*

"Don is synonymous with hockey and has played an integral role in growing the game over the past 40 years. We would like to thank Don for his contributions to hockey and sports broadcasting in Canada."


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Its about time they get rid of that idiot...


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Yup.

Good riddance.

Been way too long coming.

The statement that he's "synonymous with hockey" is an embarrassment to Canada and to Hockey.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The better discussion is why he was sacked. He was favoring the honor and respect that our troops and the fallen deserve. Without them we would have none of our freedoms. 

Also, Don is a proud Canadian and he is perturbed by many that don’t even make the effort to show respect for this important day.

Whether you like his style or not, he is an icon and a vocal patriot. We should all be vocal and respectful patriots.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

He has survived worse firings than this.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I think what a lot of people miss out on is that Don Cherry was there as entertainment.
Not everybody finds him entertaining--which is fine.
there isn't anybody that is found entertaining by 100% of the people.
Whether you agree or disagree with him isn't what matters, but were you entertained?
I normally was--again agree or disagree him (& I have done both)

I think he'll be okay--he has made enough money from a variety of sources.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

sambonee said:


> The better discussion is why he was sacked.


This.

And they really picked a good day to do it so it won't be forgotten for awhile - that's how obtuse those people are.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

reckless toboggan said:


> Yup.
> 
> Good riddance.
> 
> ...


Before you pile on with the "You hate Veterans!" or "He was honouring Veterans" bullshit, my partner is a veteran as are most members of our family, and as are our closest friends and their families. Several of our friends and their families who serve are first generation immigrant Canadians from a wide variety of backgrounds. Several have also been in Canada for generations and their military service extends back generations.

My partner and our family and friends, based on conversations of Don's past racists/exclusionist rants, agree that Don Cherry is and has been a racist blowhard, tolerated for far too long. Why do we have to tolerate his bullshit while watching HNIC.

My partner, friends, and family have served and fought to END racism, exclusion, and dehumanizing other-ing.

Game on!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I enjoyed watching him. Everybody knew it was only going to be a matter of time before he got fired.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The guy is 85. I don't wish anything bad for him, but there is no reason he needs to be on TV forever. If he needs the income, I'm sure he can survive off e-baying his outfits.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

mhammer said:


> The guy is 85. I don't wish anything bad for him, but there is no reason he needs to be on TV forever. If he needs the income, I'm sure he can survive off e-baying his outfits.


People could buy them and turn them back into curtains!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The Trump/Ford of hockey.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I found I was getting tired of his oft same rhetoric. I have watched him for years and his points on the game of hockey were stated over and over with very little knew points. On that score, I look forward to seeing some new blood in there or even Ron McLean by himself. 

As for the poppy thing, I don't wear one either. I hate wars and I hate seeing so many innocent lives being taken by both sides in conflicts. Neither have they made us free. We are not free of the hate they have generated for thousands of years.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Bullshit


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Glad to see him go. Never could stand the guy and he was a big reason I grew up disliking the hockey world.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Maybe he could get a job with the Punjabi hockey broadcast-imagine the turbans he could wear!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

For me when he said, “you people” , it means everyone not wearing a poppy. Not some group or race. 

I won’t comment about his history or abilities. I take it just like someone saying that we spend too much on the military. The two places the USA democrats pulled the Troops out, (Vietnam and Irak), left a vacuum that was filled by evil. 

We all need to remember more. And he should have been les emotional and directive. Perhaps a reminder with “you people who won’t wear a poppy”.... 

Long in the tooth he is tho.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> As for the poppy thing, I don't wear one either. I hate wars and I hate seeing so many innocent lives being taken by both sides in conflicts. Neither have they made us free. We are not free of the hate they have generated for thousands of years.


The messages that go with the poppies are “Lest We Forget” and “Never Again” not pro-war.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Meh he was kind of an asshole sometimes, he could be incredibly rude making his point sometimes and sometimes he said stupid things when he should know better but he was a fiercely proud Canadian...and I liked him.

I also like John McEnroe...


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Hammerhands said:


> The messages that go with the poppies are “Lest We Forget” and “Never Again” not pro-war.


@Steadfastly 

“_As for the poppy thing, I don't wear one either. I hate wars and I hate seeing so many innocent lives being taken by both sides in conflicts. Neither have they made us free. We are not free of the hate they have generated for thousands of years.” _

You have to read something about what war is about and why it has occurred. You’ve brought along a curling broom to a boxing match. I would have expected more from you. You comment is disrespectful imho.

Who was hating in:
Germany x2 
Korea
Vietnam 
Irak 
Afghanistan 

Peacekeeping doesn’t work. Bigger muscles on the good guys keeps the peace. Period. 

Learn your history. Was Don referring you?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Here’s a thought. Isn’t the right to NOT wear a poppy also what they sacrificed for? You may not always agree with how someone chooses to exercise that freedom.

I wear a poppy to show my support for veterans and as a non verbal thank you. I couldn’t care less what statement someone who doesn’t wear one is trying to make.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I guess it could be seen this way. That awfully ironic though that the efforts to give you license are the first thing that you disdain.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sambonee said:


> @Steadfastly
> 
> “_As for the poppy thing, I don't wear one either. I hate wars and I hate seeing so many innocent lives being taken by both sides in conflicts. Neither have they made us free. We are not free of the hate they have generated for thousands of years.” _
> 
> ...


Have you never read what the Allies did to the city of Dresden and for what reason? If you know anything about history, you'll know that atrocities were committed by both sides. I am neutral as to politics and wars and don't take sides. That does not make me blind to what has happened.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Perfection is impossible. Willingness is where all great things begin. In spite of our errors, the protection of what created the most peaceful time in history (western civilization) should always be a top priority.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I think the song by Black Sabbath "War Pigs" is somewhat true.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> they really picked a good day to do it so it won't be forgotten for awhile


annnnnnnd it has begun ..


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Don Cherry not apologizing for Coach's Corner poppy rant | CBC Sports


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Wardo said:


> This.
> 
> And they really picked a good day to do it so it won't be forgotten for awhile - that's how obtuse those people are.


He wasn’t canned for what he said it was because he refused to apologize for it. In any event he’s 85 years old, about time to retire IMO!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Don Cherry not apologizing for Coach's Corner poppy rant | CBC Sports


Thanks for that. 

What’s wrong with divisive anyway? It’s the same root word as division. We all male decisions that decide what we agree with and what we don’t agree with. He never meat one particular group except for those who don’t wear a poppy. 

Our history is about division. This whole world is overly sensible. The risk of offending is built into the nature of having an opinion. 

Im done with this. I don’t like sports on tv anyway. I just hate seeing the west become the lapdog to a political ideology that we all should recognize.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Aren't all the Don supporters offended? See the irony?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I’m neither a supporter or a detractor. I just think people are getting a bit too easily offended.

Anyone care to deny that Cherry loves Canada? Or that he respects our military?

He says stupid shit yes.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice guilt ridden propaganda piece from the CBC they even managed to get the word “settlers” in there.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Any of us here can say stupid shit (and often do). The difference is that what we say has a rather small audience, and is not construed as "reflecting the views of" whoever owns or manages the site. Sportsnet has a brand. They don't wish it to be associated with what Cherry spewed. HNIC has a very large audience. That's the difference.

Most well-designed buildings will have what are called "fire doors". That is, doors which should and do remain closed, in the event of fire, to starve the fire of oxygen and prevent its rapid spread to the rest of the building. There are some stories that warrant a fire door, and this is one of them.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Any of us here can say stupid shit (and often do). The difference is that what we say has a rather small audience, and is not construed as "reflecting the views of" whoever owns or manages the site. Sportsnet has a brand. They don't wish it to be associated with what Cherry spewed. HNIC has a very large audience. That's the difference.


That's what the firing boils down to, they are simply protecting their business.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sulphur said:


> That's what the firing boils down to, they are simply protecting their business.


You are correct, Sir


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I agree with the sentiment, not the approach. I'm also holding out on ripping @Steadfastly a new asshole to shit out of. Just my opinion.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Only in Canada do we hold a sports broadcaster more accountable than we do our prime minister!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Political forum is thataway.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

The prick has been Québec bashing for over 30 years and even said women reporters should not be allowed in sports... all this without a slap on the hand...

Canada or Toronto has selective discrimination...

The one time I agree with him, he gets fired.

Hes still an fucking idiot and no one in my surrounding is going to miss him.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

The only good thing he ever did was to give the Stanley cup to the Montreal Canadians in 1979 !


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Fabricland files for bankruptcy after biggest customer fired from Coach's Corner


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Ah Don.....before it was those soft Swedes or those devious Russians. He didn't get fired then. This time he crossed the line that get's thinner all the time. Now if he had said you Mississauga Muslims and laid it out on the table, then he could be charged with some dubious law, and we could all enjoy the dog and pony show of a trial.....'cause you know, he ain't backing down.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

sulphur said:


> Aren't all the Don supporters offended? See the irony?


Depends on what social media platform you prefer. Facebook users stand with him, twitter users thinks he should be hanged


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Chitmo said:


> He wasn’t canned for what he said it was because he refused to apologize for it. In any event he’s 85 years old, about time to retire IMO!


The rumour out here is he got canned because SN is paying '$1m/year for 7 minutes/week'. SN hasn't made a penny on HNIC and they need to stop the bleeding. 

I don't like him much, from a hockey commentary POV, but I do appreciate his nationalism in a nation/era that's in the process of slowly killing itself by financial strangulation and over-PCism. But I haven't watched NHL is decades and his loss won't be noticed in this household.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I was never much into hockey. When I watched the odd game here and there, I found him an entertaining guy. Sometimes he pointed out some interesting insights into the game that I never would have noticed (and the commentators didn't mention), so he was informative for those of us not in the know regarding the on-ice intelligence of some players. Apparently you don't have to have the puck, or be anywhere near the action, to be playing an important role in a game changing play/goal.

I saw a few Rock 'Em Sock 'Em tapes in the 90's. They were fun.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> Only in Canada do we hold a sports broadcaster more accountable than we do our prime minister!!


Yeah, well, no Canadian prime minister has ever served for as long as Cherry has broadcast.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

We used to watch Coach's Corner only to see what nutty thing Cherry would say that week. One of my faves that came right out of his mouth for no apparent reason was:

"I've said it before and I'll say it again, but I'll have more to say about that in the future"


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jimsz said:


> We used to watch Coach's Corner only to see what nutty thing Cherry would say that week. One of my faves that came right out of his mouth for no apparent reason was:
> 
> "I've said it before and I'll say it again, but I'll have more to say about that in the future"


He doesn't hold a candle to the master of them all, the great Murray Walker. But he also had over 50 years of commentating to get there. Here's just a few sites:

Murray Walker Quotes - BrainyQuote

Murray Walker Quotes

TOP 25 QUOTES BY MURRAY WALKER (of 87) | A-Z Quotes


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Murray Walker and James Hunt were pretty good to listen to.


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

Never been a big fan of Don Cheery but he's a victim of cancel culture and overly political correctness here. The choice of expression whether you agree with it or not should not be silenced. This is why we strive to balance the political pendulum between left and right. Cancel and silence one side and the future does not look good.

I'll also add that my wife and I were at the Vancouver ceremonies yesterday and we had a very good look around at the crowd and there were VERY FEW minorities in attendance. Plenty of young folks which was great to see as the tradition of honoring must be maintained.

I'm sure the young and hip powers that be at Sports Net were chomping at the bit to have him canned and of all days Remembrance Day!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

He's a victim of adapt or die. He did not adapt. Who among you, who has a role that interacts with the public in any way shape or form, would post what he said on facebook? I'd be looking for work tomorrow, same as Cherry (not that I think as he does).


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Fabricland files for bankruptcy after biggest customer fired from Coach's Corner





> Over 500 jobs that were responsible for turning cheeky-designed curtains into Cherry’s attire will be eliminated as well as the closing of three factories.
> ...
> “For forty years, that man needed a new suit every Saturday to compensate for his abrasive opinions and behaviour such as proving your manliness through acts of violence to mispronouncing any last name that wasn’t anglo-saxon.”
> ...
> “At least he looked sharp even though he wasn’t.”


Lulz.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

knight_yyz said:


> Depends on what social media platform you prefer. Facebook users stand with him, twitter users thinks he should be hanged


People still use the Facebook?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

keto said:


> He's a victim of adapt or die. He did not adapt. Who among you, who has a role that interacts with the public in any way shape or form, would post what he said on facebook? I'd be looking for work tomorrow, same as Cherry (not that I think as he does).


Posting something on Facebook that you can proof read 90 million times before clicking "post" vs talking live on TV cannot be compared this way... If he was making a post it could have been edited a thousand times. If he had posted that he was pissed that Canadian do not support Remembrance Day there would have been no problem. But he used innuendo and the millennials freaked out. Ron McLean agreed with him until he got called aside by Rogers.... I could see this being blown out of proportion if he actually named a minority group. But he didn't.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Political forum is thataway.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


>


There has to be a line somewhere.

We have one here. Insulting comments toward the PM would definitely cross that line.

You don’t have to like it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Funny how what didn't seem to be a line before 2015 became one after. I guess it's a 'team sport'.



Wardo said:


> Murray Walker and James Hunt were pretty good to listen to.


Yep the best I ever heard. I would put Phil Liggett and Paul Sherman a close second. The TdF ain't the same without them, just like F1 ain't the same without Muddy and James.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I didn't catch the clip live and am having a hard time finding it without a bunch of "media hot takes". Hard to find the context at times. But I watched the Global news bit. I'll post it from where they took the video clip of Don and Ron.






Here's a question that I believe needs to be considered.

Why is it assumed that he was talking about immigrants of ANY type of skin color or so called minority? He was talking about immigrants in general. My Scottish and Irish family were immigrants just like everyone not Native Canadian. He could have been more Politically correct with a phrase like "new Canadians" or something. But it's Don Cherry. I think that this card that's being played by media, Politicians, and special interest groups of all types, colors, and cultures is insulting to those of us that just do not think nor act that way at all.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

What I got from 'you people' are those not wearing poppies.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> What I got from 'you people' are those not wearing poppies.


Of which there are quite a few and a lot of them that I saw this year appeared to be of European background so they can't not know what it's about. I don't make a point of keeping track of this but it was noticeable this year.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Only in Canada do we hold a sports broadcaster more accountable than we do our prime minister!!


Yeah, isn't that the sad fuckin truth.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I bought 2 poppies and had one on each side of my jacket. The next day they had disappeared forever into somewhere "out there". I wonder if someone had condescending thought about me when they didn't see my invisible poppies after the first day? Mountains and Molehills. Sounds like a good name for a tune.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

FUREY: The poppy problem is real — but there are solutions

_I did my own non-scientific experiment Monday as I boarded the Toronto subway for the morning rush. Let’s see how many people are wearing poppies, I told myself.

When I boarded the train on Remembrance Day I walked from one end of the subway car to another. There was at least 60 people and only one of them had a poppy, an older lady sitting off in a corner.

One person out of 60.

One thing that keeps cropping up in conversations about the poppy is how we live in an increasingly cashless society. The Royal Canadian Legion knows this, and is working on plans to address it.

“People can donate online and receive a Digital Poppy in the name of a veteran, and share this poppy online if they wish,” says Nujma Bond, communications manager for Legion national headquarters, in an email exchange with the Sun. “It’s another way to complement the traditional poppy campaign, and reach a segment of the population that doesn’t carry as much cash around as they might once have.”

The Legion also launched a pilot project in Calgary this year, where there were text-to-donate and QR codes on poppy boxes to facilitate digital payments. If it proves a success, it will be rolled out nationally.

I don’t know why hardly anybody on the subway wore a poppy. Maybe some just don’t care or don’t appreciate our history. Others probably kept forgetting to have cash on hand. And then there are those like me who need to think before they leave the house.

All of us, in each of these categories, can and should do better._


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I came into work and my clerk who is from Ukraine and only been here a few years had pinned a poppy to the side of my chair.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> I came into work and my clerk who is from Ukraine and only been here a few years had pinned a poppy to the back of my chair.


did you fire and scold them? Ukrainians, what do they know about war and such things...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> did you fire and scold them? Ukrainians, what do they know about war and such things...


I hired her over people who were way more qualified a few of which had law degrees from europe but couldn't practice here. I hired her because of her attitude and she has taken the job and run with it - to the point where she's telling me you have to do this now you lazy bastard ... lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I buy three or four poppies every year and promptly lose them.

I know there are ways around it, but I’m too dumb to do them.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Of which there are quite a few and a lot of them that I saw this year appeared to be of European background so they can't not know what it's about. I don't make a point of keeping track of this but it was noticeable this year.


I think the European ones can and do know what it's about seeing as there's cemeteries all over the place over there from WWI and II.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> I think the European ones can and do know what it's about seeing as there's cemeteries all over the place over there from WWI and II.


I wasn’t referring to immigrants. I meant people whose background would be any of the western euro countries including Russia, Germany, England and so on and whose families might have been here for generations.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> I wasn’t referring to immigrants. I meant people whose background would be any of the western euro countries including Russia, Germany, England and so on and whose families might have been here for generations.


You would think if they've been here for generations they'd know what it's all about. Most of the ones I saw without poppies were in the 15 to 35 year old group. One of the things that gets me was when I was out with my son yesterday having lunch a Legion Rep came in to the restaurant to get the poppy display and donation can and the kid behind the counter didn't even know they had one. Didn't seem to care either.  It had been shoved off to the side.
_note. I didn't see a lot of police officers wearing poppies also. Not too sure if that's a ruling or not. _


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

1997...

www.facebook.com/1667842013480769/posts/2427537527511210/?sfnsn=mo&d=n&vh=e


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Notice how he didn't say 'that come here' and was clearly talking to the viewers?
Kind of changes everything doesn't it.
Buh bye.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

For all the basher out there. People may think he is an asshole/blowhard what ever... But he has brought a lot of things to minor hockey that has made it safer for younger kids... No touch icing, stop signs on backs of sweaters to prevent hitting from behind to name a few... So he isn't a useless tit like some people have implied


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Here's the podcast for anybody who's got spotify. 

DC's Grapvine Ep. 1 - Sportsnet firing, Maurice Rocket Richard and more.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Cherry will be back in some form.

Like him or not, he speaks for a fairly significant number of Canadians.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@Milkman you said it. Hey hope you’re feeling stronger these days.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

He is back. He is doing pod casts. First one was on Monday about Rocket Richard


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

podcast, eh? this seems like it won't go very far.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

vadsy said:


> podcast, eh? this seems like it won't go very far.


Exactly, half the fun was being blown away by his new suits each week.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jimsz said:


> Exactly, half the fun was being blown away by his new suits each week.


exactly. Don was on weekly because it was a 'thing', a little to do with hockey, a little with tradition and a little with the clown show aspect of Don. It was just there, most of us accepted it because we were already tuning in for the game but likely had it on mute between periods. People weren't tuning in for Don


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

I wonder if Don ever explained why his neck collars were so high?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jimsz said:


> I wonder if Don ever explained why his neck collars were so high?


you'll have to tune in for the podcast


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jimsz said:


> I wonder if Don ever explained why his neck collars were so high?


Most people Don's age are long in the tooth. Don is long in the neck.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

*Don Cherry Says Suit is Inspired By Mennonite Floor Patterns*

Don Cherry Says Suit is Inspired By Mennonite Floor Patterns


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

jimsz said:


> *Don Cherry Says Suit is Inspired By Mennonite Floor Patterns*
> 
> Don Cherry Says Suit is Inspired By Mennonite Floor Patterns


I love the Daily Bonnet.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

vadsy said:


> podcast, eh? this seems like it won't go very far.






jimsz said:


> Exactly, half the fun was being blown away by his new suits each week.






vadsy said:


> exactly. Don was on weekly because it was a 'thing', a little to do with hockey, a little with tradition and a little with the clown show aspect of Don. It was just there, most of us accepted it because we were already tuning in for the game but likely had it on mute between periods. People weren't tuning in for Don






jimsz said:


>


Don Cherry doing a pod cast is akin doing a sight gag on the radio,... and will probably go over just as well.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Unless he adopts a Joe Rogan business model.
I'd say Joe's done pretty well for himself.



Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

SG-Rocker said:


> Unless he adopts a Joe Rogan business model.
> I'd say Joe's done pretty well for himself.
> 
> 
> ...


Joe Rogan occasionally says something compelling when he's not peddling conspiracy theories and poorly informed or debunked health theories. He's performed across several genre of TV and entertainment.

Don was baked into HNIC as a flamboyant side show entertainment between periods (gone wrong now, and for too long previously). He never said anything particularly compelling, unless it involved one of his previous incidents of racist, disclusionary, or othering insults...which he then had to walk back, and he didn't do much else in TV and entertainment, with the exception of highly related Rockem Sockem series and some beer commercials or some such. All very closely related to HNIC.

I, and I think many others, wouldn't tune in to HNIC to watch or listen to Don specifically (i.e. I, and I think many others, wouldn't tune in to Don if he was not embedded with HNIC), and I think that remains the case.

Don was a convenient circus distraction for the fans, while the players rested, without having to change the channel.

Without the apparatus of HNIC, Don will be unleashed to be as racist and demeaning as he likes, and I agree that, unfortunately, there is still a narrow and loyal audience for that, which I believe will only encourage Don to go farther in that direction.

At the same time, Don will be further relegated to the fringe elements, with a greatly diminished audience when compared with the NHIC audience, many of which who previously merely tolerated or muted his bullshit.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

A little ironic being fired for refusing to say that one word some claim to be the most Canadian word of all.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

I imagine Sportsnet jumped at the opportunity to fire him. They were paying an exorbitant amount of money for a 5-minute weekly clown show by a guy who knows jack shit about hockey. I’d have fired him at least 20 years ago.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Delores Streisand said:


> I imagine Sportsnet jumped at the opportunity to fire him. They were paying an exorbitant amount of money for a 5-minute weekly clown show by a guy who knows jack shit about hockey. I’d have fired him at least 20 years ago.


It's questionable his knowledge of other aspects of societal interplay, but one of the few things he does know something about, is the game of hockey.....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

HighNoon said:


> It's questionable his knowledge of other aspects of societal interplay, but one of the few things he does know something about, is the game of hockey.....


Yes, he didn't win coach of the year because he is an amateur. Anyone who thinks he doesn't know anything about hockey has never really listened to him or is too young and inexperienced to know what he has done over his career.

People may have made some fun of him for his wild suits, ties and shirts and his broadcaster personna but you must know that was his sticht. It made him a household name and millions of dollars.. 

All that said, I was getting tired of him and the show. It was becoming the same old things and I have heard his stories before; some of them a number of times.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Coach of the year 50 years ago. Don knew about hockey 50 years ago, and maybe even 40 years ago although his coaching record doesn't demonstrate that.

The game has changed. He hasn't changed with it.

He doesn't know shit about the current game.

For 30 years he's been an old man yelling at clouds.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

He knows the current game. He just doesn't like it. Big difference being old school vs ignorant


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Bare-knuckle boxing on ice skates is the game Don knows about and loves.

Bare-knuckle boxing on ice skates is not the game of hockey.

Don resorted to fighting because he has no idea how to actually play hockey.

The same is true of his "broadcasting" career.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

reckless toboggan said:


> Bare-knuckle boxing on ice skates is the game Don knows about and loves.
> 
> Bare-knuckle boxing on ice skates is not the game of hockey.
> 
> ...


30 plus years on HNIC and a few more before on the Grapevine. Sounds like a pretty successful career to me, bare knuckles and all.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

reckless toboggan said:


> Bare-knuckle boxing on ice skates is the game Don knows about and loves.
> 
> Bare-knuckle boxing on ice skates is not the game of hockey.
> 
> ...


So are you ok with trying to eliminate or dramatically reduce fighting in hockey?

I realize I am in the minority (or at least that's the impression I get), but when a fight breaks out and I'm at a game, I don't jump up and cheer.

I'm embarrassed and disappointed in the fathers and mothers who cheer on the fight and present that as an example of proper behavior to their kids.

I'm fine with body checking and the physical nature of the game, but dropping the gloves should be a suspension for the instigator in my opinion.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Milkman said:


> So are you ok with trying to eliminate or dramatically reduce fighting in hockey?
> 
> I realize I am in the minority (or at least that's the impression I get), but when a fight breaks out and I'm at a game, I don't jump up and cheer.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Milkman said:


> So are you ok with trying to eliminate or dramatically reduce fighting in hockey?
> 
> I realize I am in the minority (or at least that's the impression I get), but when a fight breaks out and I'm at a game, I don't jump up and cheer.
> 
> ...


Minority/majority, whatever. I don't jump up and cheer at a hockey game or a boxing match. Why get excited when men are at work, doing what they do.

Fighting in hockey is a safety valve, like a steam release on a pressure cooker. Or would you rather have some really nasty stick work.

One of the worst things that happened in the game was the instigator penalty....got to be accountable for your actions on the ice.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

HighNoon said:


> Minority/majority, whatever. I don't jump up and cheer at a hockey game or a boxing match. Why get excited when men are at work, doing what they do.
> 
> Fighting in hockey is a safety valve, like a steam release on a pressure cooker. Or would you rather have some really nasty stick work.
> 
> One of the worst things that happened in the game was the instigator penalty....got to be accountable for your actions on the ice.



Sorry but saying it's a safety valve seems like a cop out to me. Are you saying that these guys are unable to resist making violent attacks unless they are allowed to fight?

If they resort to "nasty stick work" there's another instant suspension.

I love the skating finesse, stick handling et cetera.

I don't agree that fighting is a part of the game. It has been allowed to become a part of the game, but it's reduces hockey to the level of pro wrassling or roller derby in my eyes.

How many brilliant players have bailed on the game because they found the violence distasteful?


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Sorry but saying it's a safety valve seems like a cop out to me. Are you saying that these guys are unable to resist violent attacks unless they are allowed to fight?
> 
> If they resort to "nasty stick work" there's another instant suspension.
> 
> ...


Exactly.

Fighting as a safety valve is indeed a cop out.

If a team can't be disciplined and win the game by skating, passing, and scoring, and can only win by being cheap or fighting (and injuring more talented players than themselves) let the penalties and suspensions reign down on them.

The disciplined, talented, and creative team that's actually skating, passing, and scoring deserves to win.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There was a cheesy movie a few years ago called "The Purge" that played on the idea of violent behavior as a safety valve.

I was unable to finish watching it, but it sounds sort of familiar in the context of this discussion.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Sorry but saying it's a safety valve seems like a cop out to me. Are you saying that these guys are unable to resist making violent attacks unless they are allowed to fight?
> 
> If they resort to "nasty stick work" there's another instant suspension.
> 
> ...


If you have a beef with another guy, you will use your stick, to even the odds if you can't fight. Maybe even use your skates to cut someone (cue Matt Cooke)

I like skating skills and dipsy do stick handling....it's beautiful. So is a well placed jab to the mandible process.

Staged fights are a bit silly, but the spontaneous outbursts where guys throw down are just that spontaneous outbursts.....try controlling chaos.

Is violence distasteful? I guess that depends if you're on the receiving end. Having been on both ends, I can live with it.

The warrior class and those so inclined don't all go into the military. Hockey allows men to be men.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

HighNoon said:


> If you have a beef with another guy, you will use your stick, to even the odds if you can't fight. Maybe even use your skates to cut someone (cue Matt Cooke)
> 
> I like skating skills and dipsy do stick handling....it's beautiful. So is a well placed jab to the mandible process.
> 
> ...


Ok well that clearly states the Don Cherry paradigm and I have heard it before.

I don't think that using your stick or skates to assault someone is any more acceptable than punching them in the face nor do I see it as an inevitable result of clamping down on fighting.

Personally I think that should be left to MMA or boxing.

And your definition of what makes a man a man, while not unpopular among sports fans, differs dramatically from mine.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Ok well that clearly states the Don Cherry paradigm and I have heard it before.
> 
> I don't think that using your stick or skates to assault someone is any more acceptable than punching them in the face nor do I see it as an inevitable result of clamping down on fighting.
> 
> ...


That's not Don Cherry's paradigm....it's mine.

I'm not a sports fan. I play the game....I lived the game....it's in my blood.

Fighting is only a part of being a man. So is parenting, and love and kindness, and creating beauty in the world.

Doesn't much matter. After the hockey HQ was moved to New York City, we lost our game. Now it's just another corporate entity....and there goes it's soul.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

HighNoon said:


> That's not Don Cherry's paradigm....it's mine.
> 
> I'm not a sports fan. I play the game....I lived the game....it's in my blood.
> 
> ...


Fighting is NOT a part of being a man.


It's what people resort to when logic and reason are no longer options, ie, when they reach their own limits of logic and reason.

Slippery slope there in my opinion, but at least you're honest about it.

It's a double standard to tell your kids not to fight on the playground, but that it's ok for them to do so when someone offends them during a hockey game.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


>


Love this flick. Sadly it’s close to what NHL hockey has become.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

HighNoon said:


> The warrior class and those so inclined don't all go into the military. Hockey allows men to be men.


Lulz.

So real men can only express themselves through violence?

SMH

I'd say real men are the ones who don't express themselves through violence.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Sadly it’s close to what NHL hockey has become


More like art imitating life.
The movie came out in '77.
Even watching it back then, I related it to the Flyers '_Broad Street Bullies_' of '72/3.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I wear a poppy to honour my father and everyone else who selflessly gave up their lives for a better world. War is obviously not the answer but you can’t change the past!

I really do agree with what Cherry said but he could if chosen better words.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Had he left out any reference to "people coming here" and simply go on about not being too cheap to spring a couple of bucks for a poppy, people would have said "He's just being Don", accept his motives and his bull-in-a-china-shop technique, and he would still be employed. What crossed the line was the insinuation that the failure to wear, or disinterest in wearing, a poppy was somehow specific to the non-"pure laine" of Canada. He _could_ have responded that this was not really what he meant to convey, but neglected the opportunity to do so, conveying that this was really what he meant, and not simply an error committed by a guy stumbling for words.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

mhammer said:


> He _could_ have responded that this was not really what he meant to convey, but neglected the opportunity to do so, conveying that this was really what he meant, and not simply an error committed by a guy stumbling for words.


Umm .. he did.
Cherry says he 'misspoke' during poppy rant


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Milkman said:


> There was a cheesy movie a few years ago called "The Purge" that played on the idea of violent behavior as a safety valve.
> 
> I was unable to finish watching it, but it sounds sort of familiar in the context of this discussion.


pfffffft. I've watched all the Purge movies and love em all. But I'm also a fan of cheesy Horror. You probably wouldn't take too kindly to House of 1000 Corpses or The Devil's Rejects neither though.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> pfffffft. I've watched all the Purge movies and love em all. But I'm also a fan of cheesy Horror. You probably wouldn't take too kindly to House of 1000 Corpses or The Devil's Rejects neither though.


The quality of the movie wasn’t the point I was trying to make as I’m sure you understand.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When you correct yourself either immediately or very shortly after, it's clear you realize the error, and recognize you misspoke. When you wait a couple of days to correct, the original error starts to have a ring of truth.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

mhammer said:


> When you correct yourself either immediately or very shortly after, it's clear you realize the error, and recognize you misspoke. When you wait a couple of days to correct, the original error starts to have a ring of truth.


I figure if progressives can see past Trudeau's penchant for blackface and reelect him, perhaps they can cut an 85 year old man who's dedicated a good chunk of his life and efforts to drawing positive attention to our military and emergency responders a little slack.



Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Dorian2 said:


> pfffffft. I've watched all the Purge movies and love em all. But I'm also a fan of cheesy Horror. You probably wouldn't take too kindly to House of 1000 Corpses or The Devil's Rejects neither though.


The Purge sucks balls.

House of 1000 Corpses and The Devil's Rejects ruled.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

reckless toboggan said:


> The Purge sucks balls.
> 
> House of 1000 Corpses and The Devil's Rejects ruled.


You'll appreciate 'I Spit on your Grave' if you haven't seen it yet. You probably have though. Purge was mindless but fun.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Dorian2 said:


> You'll appreciate 'I Spit on your Grave' if you haven't seen it yet. You probably have though. Purge was mindless but fun.


I haven't! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

SG-Rocker said:


> I figure if progressives can see past Trudeau's penchant for blackface and reelect him, perhaps they can cut an 85 year old man who's dedicated a good chunk of his life and efforts to drawing positive attention to our military and emergency responders a little slack.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Infinite likes. I’m not much of a biblical guy, but ‘let ye who is without sin’ etc applies, who really got hurt here? Call me insensitive if you like, but it would be hard to call me a racist in literally any other aspect of my life. He meant no intolerance in any dangerous way.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Fighting is NOT a part of being a man.
> 
> 
> It's what people resort to when logic and reason are no longer options, ie, when they reach their own limits of logic and reason.
> ...


Being willing to fight for honorable Reasons I believe is part of being a man. 

Fighting for lack of self control is immature and lazy.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

sambonee said:


> Being willing to fight for honorable Reasons I believe is part of being a man.
> 
> Fighting for lack of self control is immature and lazy.


A fitting quote I recently read:

The problem with Canada isn't too many people like Don Cherry.
The problem with Canada is that we have too many people like Ron Maclean.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sambonee said:


> Being willing to fight for honorable Reasons I believe is part of being a man.
> 
> Fighting for lack of self control is immature and lazy.


And that’s exactly what a hockey fight is, lack of control, or worse, deliberate violence for an end purpose.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Police and soldiers fight for “honorable reasons”.

I will fight to defend my family (and maybe if you try to fuck with my car, or a couple of my guitars).

Fighting in a sporting event doesn’t quite meet my definition of honor, but opinions do vary.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

If not offending is your first priority then how can you freely Express yourself. ??

People might not like what you say, but you should be able to say it - and obviously pay the consequences. It’s a fine line. I like the way JORDAN Peterson says it. The expresión of one’s true opinion is always at the risk of offending. Taking offense is one’s choice. We must risk plenty in order to be free. Look at the risk that all free countries experience. 

Perfect example:
Say what you want - that’s ok.

Do what you want - that’s not ok. 

This is good.

When anyone wants to control your mind, then you’re not free. 

Example:
USA disarms - evil expands in the world. This is a fact.

China, Russia, Cuba, North Korea and Irak disarm, the world becomes instantly more peaceful. 

Which of these two philosophies controls speech?

This is a very important question.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Fighting is NOT a part of being a man.
> 
> 
> It's what people resort to when logic and reason are no longer options, ie, when they reach their own limits of logic and reason.
> ...


Maybe you've never been attacked. Being a man is defending your family.....defending your property. So you may as well start out by learning how to fight, how to defend yourself. In life, you have to survive. I'm not waiting for the police to arrive to intercede in a confrontation. In hockey, sometimes you have to defend yourself.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Because, obviously, hockey is the same as someone coming to kill your family...it's just so logical.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

HighNoon said:


> Maybe you've never been attacked. Being a man is defending your family.....defending your property. So you may as well start out by learning how to fight, how to defend yourself. In life, you have to survive. I'm not waiting for the police to arrive to intercede in a confrontation. In hockey, sometimes you have to defend yourself.


I have had to defend myself more than once and did so successfully and without hesitation.

But refs are basically cops on ice and in a hockey game there should never be a reason to take the “law” into your own hands.

Not the same.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

sambonee said:


> If not offending is your first priority then how can you freely Express yourself. ??
> 
> People might not like what you say, but you should be able to say it - and obviously pay the consequences. It’s a fine line. I like the way JORDAN Peterson says it. The expresión of one’s true opinion is always at the risk of offending. Taking offense is one’s choice. We must risk plenty in order to be free. Look at the risk that all free countries experience.
> 
> ...


Peterson is a smart fellow, with a lot of cognizant thought behind his process.

The U.S. could cut back on it's empire. That being said the Japanese (Okinawans withstanding) like having their presence as a buffer against the Chinese and the Poles like their missiles as a buffer against Russia.

China are still in the systematic destruction of the Tibetan people and culture. Korea needs to unify and be one country again.

Cuba has paid enough of a price for allying with the communists years ago. Time for the U.S. to welcome them back into the hemisphere.

Iran....they're still having a problem admitting the holocaust even happened. Good thing Trump dumped Bolton before he pulled the trigger.

Russia.....a country that rebounded from being virtually bankrupt not that long ago. Too bad Bush didn't take Putin up on his offer to help hunt down those responsible for the Twin Towers attack. With Russia and the U.S. having a working relationship, the middle east would look much different today.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

reckless toboggan said:


> Because, obviously, hockey is the same as someone coming to kill your family...it's just so logical.


You put them together as a single item....not moi. Different times, different places. However there are times when you have to defend yourself on the ice. Maybe you never had to.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

right. so, hockey.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

HighNoon said:


> You put them together as a single item....not moi. Different times, different places. However there are times when you have to defend yourself on the ice. Maybe you never had to.




Lulz.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I have had to defend myself more than once and did so successfully and without hesitation.
> 
> But refs are basically cops on ice and in a hockey game there should never be a reason to take the “law” into your own hands.
> 
> Not the same.


The refs are there to monitor the game and call infractions and help play move along. Players should take care of their business on the ice. It has nothing to do with the Law.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

HighNoon said:


> You put them together as a single item....not moi. Different times, different places. However there are times when you have to defend yourself on the ice. Maybe you never had to.


Oh I think we all know how tough guys and thugs have impacted hockey.

But to me and many others, it should not have been allowed to develop that way and no player in any sport should need to defend him or herself from an assault.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Oh I think we all know how tough guys and thugs have impacted hockey.
> 
> But to me and many others, it should not have been allowed to develop that way and no player in any sport should need to defend him or herself from an assault.


It's always been a tough sport....even the 30's had it's fair share of mayhem and ugly stick swinging incidents. I don't care about fighting....never did and at a game it kind of get's in the way of the flow. However, I'd rather see a guy able, in the excitement of the moment, be able to drop the gloves and two guys get it out of their system, than run guys later on, or gut 'em and any other such nasty stuff.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

I've enjoyed our little conversation. You are a worthy debater.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

keto said:


> who really got hurt here?


The brand, from Sportsnet's point of view. So they dealt with it. TCB.

As far as dealing with all the nasty stuff, how does the NFL deal with it?


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> no player in any sport should need to defend him or herself from an assault.


We pay athletes exorbitant salaries to risk their health and safety for our entertainment.
No different than the gladiators of says gone by.

Did you actually think a hockey player was worth 10 times more than the heart surgeon who saves lives?

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SG-Rocker said:


> We pay athletes exorbitant salaries to risk their health and safety for our entertainment.
> No different than the gladiators of says gone by.
> 
> Did you actually think a hockey player was worth 10 times more than the heart surgeon who saves lives?
> ...


No I don’t and I’m happy to take part in a collectively negotiated reduction.

Should we also add fights to say...Tennis? Golf?

Also dramatically overpaid and yet no teeth knocked out.

Hockey players do it because some people are entertained.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Should we also add fights to say...Tennis? Golf?


It would make it more interesting.



Milkman said:


> Hockey players do it because some people are entertained.


Hockey players do it because the game is aggressive, fast paced and intense, but mostly because the crowd goes apeshit for a good 'ol punch-up brawl.


Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SG-Rocker said:


> but mostly because the crowd goes apeshit for a good 'ol punch-up brawl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


That much is true, and more or less what I said.

I’ve been to games in various cities, mostly in the states and any time there’s a fight everyone (except me and a few others) is on their feet cheering.

I have to accept that many hockey fans seem to have a certain amount of bloodlust and a general enjoyment of violence.

I personally enjoy hockey much more when it’s just fast paced, aggressive, but without the fights.

Those I find sad and somehow embarrassing. At least, I’m embarrassed for the kids there who are looking at their dads cheering.

But, as I’ve said before, I think that puts me in the minority among hockey fans.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Now, I’d like to see golf combined with paintball.

That would speed things up on the greens.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

SG-Rocker said:


> We pay athletes exorbitant salaries to risk their health and safety for our entertainment.
> No different than the gladiators of says gone by.
> 
> Did you actually think a hockey player was worth 10 times more than the heart surgeon who saves lives?
> ...


I guess it would depend how good his slap shot was.....


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Now, I’d like to see golf combined with paintball.


Who knows, maybe RollerBall may come along.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Who knows, maybe RollerBall may come along.
> 
> View attachment 281620


the corporate aspect of it is already here in some sense.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, he didn't win coach of the year because he is an amateur. Anyone who thinks he doesn't know anything about hockey has never really listened to him or is too young and inexperienced to know what he has done over his career.


50 years ago he coached one of the greatest teams the game has seen, yet never won a cup. Was a complete failure at coaching after that. And that was 40-50 years ago. He understands fighting I guess. He knows nothing about modern skills or tactics. It would be like having Gump Worsley comment on modern goaltending techniques (except Gump is dead... I use him as an example because I like saying “Gump”).


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I had the Gump with North Stars hockey card. It was my most favourite ever.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jb welder said:


> I had the Gump with North Stars hockey card. It was my most favourite ever.


He looks like somebody's Dad--well I guess he may have been.
And he did play without a mask.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jb welder said:


> I had the Gump with North Stars hockey card. It was my most favourite ever.


As much as purists love to gripe about big equipment bringing down scoring, it’s obvious from this pic, that the position has evolved over the years...a tyke or peewee goalie today would have better form.


----------

